# Spring Break Nationals - Daytona Beach - March 23-25



## mzmtg (Dec 8, 2009)

Who else is going?


----------



## mzmtg (Dec 8, 2009)

Nobody? Really?


----------



## banshee28 (Mar 23, 2006)

I was considering going, but not to compete but to try to listen to a few SQ cars and see how my system would compare. Would really like to have someone listen to my setup as well and give me some pointers in the right direction. I am in Jacksonville, so any events close to here this year I may consider going to hang out.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I might go, all depends on my wife's work schedule. I missed the Octave GTG and this would be a good opportunity for me to get a little seat time in some real SQ cars.


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

I should be there to watch, waiting a year to compete.


----------



## mzmtg (Dec 8, 2009)

banshee28 said:


> I was considering going, but not to compete but to try to listen to a few SQ cars and see how my system would compare. Would really like to have someone listen to my setup as well and give me some pointers in the right direction. I am in Jacksonville, so any events close to here this year I may consider going to hang out.


Same here. I want to see what a properly set up car is supposed to sound like.

I'm in Titusville, so only about an hour south of Daytona.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I should be competing, assuming the car is finished.


----------



## 112db (Feb 18, 2018)

I went last year but was unimpressed. Just a garage full of closed up cars. The vendors were pretty cool - I heard an audible physics mini cooper that was really nice. I've been out of this since the mid-90s and trying to catch up on the latest developments before I start a new build. I'll consider going again this year, I am up close to Jacksonville so I don't have a real excuse.


----------



## banshee28 (Mar 23, 2006)

Does anyone know more exactly what times would be the SQ part? It sounds like its Friday-Sunday, but I would only be able to go for one day and only a few hours at that. Would like to be there at the right time to be able to network and hear some SQ cars if possible?

I see this on the IASCA site:
SBN / IASCA at Daytona Speedway {2018-Season}	
WRE [3x] 713 SQC | IQC | TC | Bass Boxing | IDBL | Tuner Jam
Friday, March 23, 2018 @ ? -> ? (Registration @ ?)


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

banshee28 said:


> Does anyone know more exactly what times would be the SQ part? It sounds like its Friday-Sunday, but I would only be able to go for one day and only a few hours at that. Would like to be there at the right time to be able to network and hear some SQ cars if possible?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Friday is just the setup day. Saturday would be the main day, and Sunday is awards day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banshee28 (Mar 23, 2006)

Cool, sounds like maybe Saturday would be the day I should go.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I was wondering the same. So Saturday seems like it would be the best day to go and try to get a little seat time in some SQ cars.

I'll go if I can secure 2 minutes demo in subterFUSE's car. lol, just kidding, but it would be nice. :laugh:


----------



## banshee28 (Mar 23, 2006)

SQLnovice said:


> I'll go if I can secure 2 minutes demo in subterFUSE's car. lol, just kidding, but it would be nice. :laugh:


 Yep I would be inline also!


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Saturday would be the day to go, as stated above Friday is mostly set up, so all cars are there Saturday and Sunday most have been judged so may not come until later for awards.

Last year all my judging was completed on Saturday so I was crusing around most of the day Sunday checking out he SPL stuff and swap meet.

Most of the cars are closed but that doesn’t mean you cannot get a demo, feel free to ask, most are willing unless they are waiting on a judge or a car next to them is being judged.

Definitely go, some pretty amazing cars.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

SQ should be in the same spot as last year, blue pit garages on the northern side of infield. Myself and some other Team Nutz/Team Arc guys will be there competing and demoing, and love to talk all things SQ!


----------



## banshee28 (Mar 23, 2006)

audionutz said:


> SQ should be in the same spot as last year, blue pit garages on the northern side of infield. Myself and some other Team Nutz/Team Arc guys will be there competing and demoing, and love to talk all things SQ!


If I happen to make it, I will stop by for sure.


----------



## spitfire91104 (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah i'm shooting for Sunday as it's the only day I can get off from work. Mainly going to focus on SQ stuff but have never been and i'm only a couple hours away. 

Hopefully still a lot going on Sunday. Been wanting to check out other builds and get a listen on anything else besides what I already have.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Wife is working, I will not make it but on the bright side, I will not realize how much my system is lacking lol.


----------



## mzmtg (Dec 8, 2009)

I should be there Saturday afternoon.


----------



## banshee28 (Mar 23, 2006)

I think I should be there as well on Saturday!


----------



## mzmtg (Dec 8, 2009)

Big thank you to Steve, Jeff, Walt, David and everyone else that took the time to show me around their cars and talk SQ!


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Had a great time, love discussing systems and demoing, met some new forum peeps. We need to have yall come to an Octave Audio meet where we all can have more time ?


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't like the show at all, they need to go back to Ocean Center.
Russ is the owner of Octane Audio?


----------



## mzmtg (Dec 8, 2009)

audionutz said:


> Had a great time, love discussing systems and demoing, met some new forum peeps. We need to have yall come to an Octave Audio meet where we all can have more time ?


Yes, definitely.

Do they put the dates on the FB page? There's nothing on the main web site.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes Russ owns Octave...
He does post to the FB page and IASCA also posts these events...not sure when the next one is. Pm me your contact info and i will remind yall


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

from event results postings on MECA and IASCA sites, it would appear that SQ turnout was rather low...... Only a dozen or so cars registered for MECA.


----------

